# pbe code verouillage ipad air



## tometjo (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
je viens de mettre en marche l'ipad air que j'ai acheté.
celui ci s'est mis en veille et on me demande un code de verrouillage que je n'ai jamais renseigné.
j'ai essayé les codes classiques (0000 1111 2222 1234)
Sans succès.
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider ? ou me dire ou trouver ce fameux code ? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (17 Novembre 2013)

Lors de la première utilisation (j'ai eu le cas, lors de l'update dun iPad vers iOS7 et il a demandé un code), il a dû t'en demander un. C'est celui-là.


----------



## tometjo (17 Novembre 2013)

merci pour ta réponse.
Mais c'était ma première utilisation et aucun code ne m'avait été demandé.
Je ne sais que faire


----------



## Madalvée (17 Novembre 2013)

Le rapporter au vendeur pour échange, l'appareil a du être reconditionné. Ou volé.


----------

